# Pfn_list_corrupt



## Kraegos (Jun 11, 2008)

Ok, I finally get the os for my new computer (vista home premium 64), put the dvd in the drive, and after about a 10 sec load of windows I get this wonderful blue screen that says PFN_LIST_CORRUPT. I have searched the net and countless forums looking for an answer, but nobody seems to be getting this error on a fresh build with a new os. Everyone says to disable drivers or run a memory tester, but I have no os loaded, so there are no drivers. 

What do I do???

I have disabled usb and the only hardware I have connected are the HDD, the vid card, and the ram.

PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm assuming you're not installing it on your system in your specs. If you are, however; the problem is that you're using a P4 which is a 32bit CPU and the OS is 64 bit.


----------



## Kraegos (Jun 11, 2008)

It is the one in the specs and it is a 64bit cpu.

Discussed this issue a few weeks ago in another post.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Pentium_4_microprocessors


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 11, 2008)

Kraegos said:


> it is the one in the specs and it is a 64bit cpu



Sorry, I thought it was 32. Did you try installing with just one stick of ram? One stick could be bad, try each one. Also if you have your system OCed Windows doesn't like to install.


----------



## Kraegos (Jun 11, 2008)

yeah i had 2 sticks in, then pulled one, still have blue screen. no oc. figured i would get it running first.


----------



## Kraegos (Jun 11, 2008)

did i mention how bad this sux?


----------



## moocow0463 (Jun 11, 2008)

make sure the PSU is good, i know it sounds wierd but sometimes you can boot your computer just fine but when u try to install/run windows the computer will crash/blue screen


----------



## Kraegos (Jun 11, 2008)

psu is good as well. i dont think the problem is in the ram either. i have an older ide hard drive with a previous version of windows installed. it boots this drive no prob. so now i have absolutely no clue what is going on.


----------



## moocow0463 (Jun 11, 2008)

maybe your newer HDD has a dead sector in it and wont allow it to run/install propperly?


----------



## Kraegos (Jun 11, 2008)

it never makes it that far. i get the blue screen before it even attempts to write to the disk.

all it tells me is to check for updates, but i cant install updates if i cant load the os!!
i love how unhelpful help can be.


----------



## erocker (Jun 11, 2008)

Since you already used a different HDD with XP on it and it worked, there are two obvious answers.  Once being your new HDD is no good.  The other could be that the copy of Vista you have didn't get written to the disc properly from the factory.  Try installing XP on your new HDDand see if it works.  If not, the HDD is bad.


----------



## Kraegos (Jun 11, 2008)

well that would prob work, except i have no cd to install xp with. and i didnt say the old hdd had xp.  it actually has ME. the only os disks i have are my 10yr old windows NT disks and i have no cd key for them. the only other option i can figure out is to take my hdd and my vista disk to another working computer and install from there.


----------



## erocker (Jun 11, 2008)

It might not be worth a try, but try a different IDE/sata cable?


----------



## Kraegos (Jun 12, 2008)

ok this is really starting to irritate me. 
i had read that sometimes vista has a problem loading to an sata drive, so i went and dropped another 80 bucks on an ide drive thinking that i could install to that drive and then do an image to the sata drive...no such luck. still get that annoying blue screen with the PFN_LIST_CORRUPT error. 
i am going to swap out my ram...again...and see if it makes any difference. (hopefully 1 out of the 4 isnt bad)


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 12, 2008)

Have you successfully used the CD to install vista at all? The CD might be bad itself.


----------



## moocow0463 (Jun 12, 2008)

if you switched the HD and it still fails, its probly the vista cd, but yes check your ram, i thought u had said you already checked it, you need to test each stick individually


----------

